# Lucky Bamboo in my tank



## alex032886 (Aug 28, 2012)

Does this classify as a planted tank, I am so new I don't know the terms...hahaha. Anyways, I have like 4 bamboo plants in my tank, obviously I went to Petco and they said they'll do great in there but after getting some feedback I have learned that they might rot and kill my fish. If I take them out every month and let them grow outside the tank will that help them or are they doomed from the get? 

I would take care of them outside the tank as well with the proper panting but I love the forest look I have created and will NOT go to fake plants... My tanks has only been up since Saturday but man its awesome in my opinion..

5 Crabs, 3 striped Barbs, 1 P catfish, 2 danios... Looking to put (6) more striped barbs in tonihgt. Also, I am going to put in an under water crab beach, check out my design and let me know your thoughts.

Thanks!!!!*c/p*

Alex


----------



## Aeten (Aug 4, 2012)

I had lucky bamboo and it was doing fine with leaves poking out of tank; then I tried to propagate it by cutting off stems and planting them in jars.....

Well long story short all my bamboo died when I did that. Either I really screwed up or lucky bamboo just isn't meant to be propagated in the aquarium.
If you just leave it be with its leaves out of the water you should be fine though, and it really is a beautiful plant I wish mine hadn't died.


Do your crabs have a land area? I herad that they need one. And do they attack the fish at all? I was considering getting some but heard they are too aggressive.


----------



## alex032886 (Aug 28, 2012)

Aeten,

I haven't seen them attack and fish. I have ben concerned that my Pleco Catfish might want to eat them but he's just a baby and not big enough to mess with them. I do have a jar under there now that has an air void and I have seen them in there checking it out. I am planning to make a new one with more area and a fresh air supply. that a bummer about the bamboo, I hope that mine make it, but I don't want to rsik the fish... I think I may take them out and grow them as hous plant... maybe. 

I did lose a female crab, I think that she found a way out, and I can't find her.... My girl is gonna be pissed when she finds that thing in her ppanty drawer or something....hahahaha


----------



## Aeten (Aug 4, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about the pleco eating crabs even when it's big, and the lucky bamboo can be kept in the tank as long as it's big enough that its leaves are out of the water. You may just let it grow as a houseplant until then. 

And yeah the crab is probably in some dark place like a panty drawer lol, I've heard they escape any way they can like climbing up air tubes and stuff then you never find them


----------

